# WTB Spanish Mackerel surf rod/reel



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Looking for a Spanish rod for chunking 2oz lures. Hoping to find a used one on the cheap... thanks!!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Preferred length?
Spinner?


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Oh yea spinning please. Not sure on the length I'm thinking 9-10ft-ish?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Older penn slammer in good shape.....rated 1-3oz
9’


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

$50 shipped pp


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

One guide has been replaced and is different then the others


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

I have a Breakaway factory LDFS 106MH, 10'6', rated 2-4 oz....absolutely new.
This is the BGSW1266-2 blank, a sister to the BGSW1265-2 that was called the "Spanish Buster."


----------

